# Hundred Acre Wine



## kelliw (Aug 13, 2008)

I just got this months Departures. Has anyone tried the Hundred Acre Wine? It talks about it on page 268......

Sorry to go off the topic of clothes.....


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

kelliw said:


> I just got this months Departures. Has anyone tried the Hundred Acre Wine? It talks about it on page 268......
> 
> Sorry to go off the topic of clothes.....


I'd never even heard of it, but the idea of having three small vineyards with three very different _terroir_ reminds me of Diamond Creek. I've had Diamond Creek, and it's amazingly complex and interesting. Definitely something one pairs with as little food as possible to truly enjoy the taste of the wine.


----------

